# DR wide enough to capture stars in daylight?



## jrod (May 18, 2012)

Talk about real dynamic range

http://gizmodo.com/5911315/this-amazing-camera-can-capture-both-the-sun-and-the-stars-in-broad-daylight


----------



## Northstar (May 21, 2012)

very cool...our grandkids will probably have this type of technology in their Canon 5d mark14


----------

